# Moving from Germany to Canada and we want to take our horses with us



## Francis 1965 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi
We are planning our moving to NS Canada next year but we want to take our dogs and horses with us. So we would like to get some information from people who has shipped horses before. With the dogs we already have experience.
So I would really appreciate any information you can share with me.

Warm Regards
Francis


----------



## Tim62 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi Francis

Did you move your horses to Canada?

Any hits or tips?

Many thank's
Tim


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

This thread is three months old, and the OP hasn't logged in since 2013.

I would suggest that you start a new thread, as I highly doubt that Francis will be back any time soon.


----------

